# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  फिटनेस के हिट फार्मूले:

## Krishna

*फिटनेस के लिए रामबाण है जल:*
खाना-खाने से पहले पानी पीयें। ऐसा करके आप ओवरईटिंग से बच सकेंगे, आपको अधिक समय तक भूख नहीं लगेगी और आपको ऐसा महसूस होगा कि आपका पेट भरा है। एक अच्छा उपाय यह भी हो सकता है कि आप सुबह गर्म पानी में नीबू का रस मिलाकर पीयें।

----------


## Krishna

*खाने की पहल स्टार्टर से:*
कम वसा वाले सूप या अधिक फाइबर वाले सलाद का सेवन करें।

----------


## Krishna

*कैलोरी काउंटर :*
आपके पास इतना समय नहीं है कि आप जो कुछ भी खायें, उसकी मात्रा नापें। लेकिन एक बार अपने आहार में मौजूद पोषक तत्वों  का अंदाज़ा लगाकर आप हमेशा के लिए इनके फायदों को जान सकेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

*खाने की प्लेट:*
खाने के लिए हमेशा छोटी प्लेट या कटोरी का इस्तेमाल करें। अपकी प्लेट जितनी बड़ी होगी आप उतना अधिक खाना खायेंगे।

----------


## Krishna

.............................

----------


## Krishna

*स्नैक्स को खुद से दूर रखें:*
स्नैक्स के लिए पौष्टिक आहार का चुनाव करें जैसे स्प्राउट्स, दलिया आदि । इससे आपकी शारीरिक फिटनेस बरकरार रहेगी।

----------


## Krishna

*फाइबर वाले आहार:*
लोग तब अधिक खा लेते हैं, जब स्नैक्स सामने दिखते हैं इसलिए किचन में स्नैक्स रखने के लिए हमेशा रंगीन डिब्बों का प्रयोग करें। अपने किचन को स्वास्थ आहार से भर दें और ध्यान रखें फाइबर युक्त आहार लेने से आपको अधिक देर तक भूख नहीं लगेगी।
अब छुट्टियों में वज़न बढ़ने की चिंता से बेफिक्र हो जायें और फिट रहें।

----------


## vinod09

फार्मूले तो आपके हिट है पर क्या करे फास्टफूड का जमाना आ गया है

----------


## garima

> फार्मूले तो आपके हिट है पर क्या करे फास्टफूड का जमाना आ गया है


पर अछि हेल्थ के लिए थोडा सैक्रिफाइस करना पड़ेगा फ़ास्ट फ़ूड से।

----------


## vinod09

> पर अछि हेल्थ के लिए थोडा सैक्रिफाइस करना पड़ेगा फ़ास्ट फ़ूड से।


पर कुवारों और अकेला रहने वालो के लिए मज़बूरी है

----------


## navneet01

कृष्णा जी , आपके इस सूत्र के लिए बधाई और आभार , कृपया फ़ाईबर युक्त आहार या सब्जी,फल आदि की एक लिस्ट दे सकते है मैं थोड़ा कनफ्यूज़ हूँ .......

----------


## navneet01

> कृष्णा जी , आपके इस सूत्र के लिए बधाई और आभार , कृपया फ़ाईबर युक्त आहार या सब्जी,फल आदि की एक लिस्ट दे सकते है मैं थोड़ा कनफ्यूज़ हूँ .......


कृपया कोई भी मित्र इस सवाल का जवाब दे धन्यवाद

----------

